# 97 XE Kingcab Thermostat



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum, and I'm glad I found it. Our 97 Truck is our 3rd Nissan PU (85, 88, 97). I have been having trouble finding any good information about this truck. It is very similar to the 88, but the Haynes 1980 - 1997 manual has a lot of misinformation in it. It seems that most of the changes never made the manual, being the last year of this body style. The Chiltons that I looked at skipped from 96 to 98 Frontier!

Anyway, this is a really simple question, is the thermostat in the upper hose as in previous years, or the lower hose that goes under the power steering pump? The manual says upper, but it looks too small. I'd love to not have to remove the PS pump if I don't have to.

I was going to ask where the PCV valve is, but I already found that on this forum - Thanks.

MM


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Honestly, i can't see why they would've moved it in the last year of production. Now if you have a completely different water pump, that might signify that others things had moved. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you found info on a 95 or 96 use it!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

should be on the upper hose, there is housing where the hose connects and where the housing mounts to the block is where it should be.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's on the bottom hose if it's a 4. I have no idea on a V6.


----------



## polock (Feb 1, 2006)

Mootsman, I have a 97 king cab also, try looking at the haynes man. for the 98 and up trucks, it's not always identical to the 97...but it's a lot better book the the 97 and down...polock


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Checked the FSM. Looks like no V6 in 97 for the HB, so bottom hose it is. I don't know about removing the power steering pump to replace it. I replaced mine when I replaced the radiator so there was easy access from the front. 

Haynes manuals are usually be ok if you can find one, but toss the Chiltons. Best bet is an eFSM. If you look around the Web you might find a downloadable version and they're on eBay from time to time. You'll have to decide how you feel about copyrights.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW - phatg20.net has an FSM for the 97.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. The reason I was looking for the thermostat, was that a local mechanic had recommended replacing it when he was doing some other work because he noticed that the truck was "only" running at 170 degrees. He actually is a decent mechanic, he had just noticed the temp, and thought it was low without checking. Luckily, I realized before doing the job that this truck, and all the others I have owned, is supposed to run at 170. But, it does appear that the thremo is on that bottom hose which is pretty well hidden. I'm sure my old ones were easier to get to, but oh well.

I bought this truck used earlier in the summer, and there are quite a few differences from the 88 we had, and also from a 96 apparently. Thanks for the manual recommendations. The only other problem I was having was that it just didn't have enough power. It turned out that it was basically set up for sea-level. We live at 8000 feet. Advancing the timing has done wonders for both power and milage.

Thanks again,

mm


----------

